# where to buy appliances



## ugabulldog (Dec 6, 2007)

I know alot of folks don't think too highly of big box stores (including me) so what are your thoughts on buying appliances there? Does GE etc have some cheaper lines that are only sold at big box stores? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## kok328 (Dec 6, 2007)

Home Depot, Lowe's, Sears, Circuit City, Best Buy, ABC Warehouse, privately owned appliance outlets, etc......

Take your pick.


----------



## Mesoc (Dec 10, 2007)

In most cases I would pick Home depot, they usually have everything I'm looking for, and if something goes wrong with a purchase, wether a tool breaks or a door doesn't properly work, you can almost be certain that they'll take care of you.

Ace's Hardware is another place I go just for the smallers things I need, but I believe they are expensive and rarely have sales going on.


----------



## CraigFL (Dec 11, 2007)

I just bought a stove & refrigerator here:  www.ajmadison.com

and was completely satisfied.


----------



## repairkit (Dec 27, 2007)

just a word of advise... doesn't have to be important where to buy but just make sure you canvas first, ask for the best deals, customer service, warranty, service centers, and other concerns... it will help you decide...


----------



## mtm (Dec 27, 2007)

Personally I would never buy appliances from big box stores, like Home Depot, Sears etc.  These stores have the manufacturer build a lower price model specifically for that store. Usually the money saved is not worth the trade off in quality. I would spend the extra money and buy it from a regular appliance store. IMHO


----------

